# Early 30's Hawthorne Flyer Deluxe



## yeshoney (May 3, 2010)

Finished for now.  Was originally a 28 steel clad wheel bike.  The fork was trashed so i put a 26" ballooner fork on it and some later wheels.


----------



## mre straightbar (May 4, 2010)

hey arent those the wheels that go with the bike i bought off you?


----------



## yeshoney (May 4, 2010)

No, not to worry.  i have a secret stash of about 6 sets of triple step wheels.  These have been mounted with the brown/whitewall combo for over a year waiting for the right project.  Yours are safely packed and awaiting the last $$.

THanks, Joe


----------



## mre straightbar (May 4, 2010)

ooh secret stash


----------

